# Insurance cost??



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

I am looking to break out on my own. I ve taken the time to let things happen naturally. Im at the point of getting insured. Anyone have any guesstimates? I do smaller jobs and repairs steps, patios, pointing, etc. Any info helps


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 8, 2008)

*Insurance*

Insurance varies widely and is state by state as far as rates. Where I live, North Carolina, I seem to pay way more than a lot of other folks on here based on a percentage basis for the same job. So you really have to check with someone locally. Heck, just about any insurance agent would love to quote you on it, just shop around.

You definetely need general liability though. Are you going to have employees? Thats a whole other ball of wax if you do.

Dont overdo it with the insurance; but make sure that if you are up on a chimney working, even just repairing the cap, you are covered. Nothing like figuring out your insurance doesn't cover something you thought it did. 

Clay.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi billybrick. I see you are new to the CT forum. As I am in the insurance field and contribute posts in a support industry role, I will take it upon myself to respond to your insurance question. 

You will find that pricing questions are discouraged on this forum. (I will leave it to the professional contractors and/or moderators to explain why). You can apply the same reasoning to insurance prices. 

There are many variables to working out the cost for an insurance program customized to your business. The major factor in pricing liability insurance is your business’ annual revenue. No one will reveal their own business’ income, so you can’t compare your business to theirs. Therefore, the insurance premium that they pay can’t be accurately compared to what you will pay.

I respectfully refer you to this post in which I wrote how to shop for insurance: What Is A Good Budget-friendly Insurance Carrier .... 

On the other hand, it is fair to ask for referrals to an agent, broker or insurer with respect to knowledge and service levels. Contractors in your area may have recommendations re their own broker, and this can help you choose a broker who understands masonry contracting risks.

Welcome to CT. I suggest you bookmark this site as a favourite as you will find it to be a useful resource as you establish and grow your new business. There are many knowledgeable and well-established contractors on this site who can provide you with valuable mentorship advice.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Without comp mine is $660 this year, it was $600 last year.

I need to pick up comp for some jobs soon, so probably another $600-$700 for that.

I am a one man show and typically don't tackle jobs above $20k


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

No guesstimates - call around locally for quotes.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

x2 or 3. talk to an ins broker. Your rates will vary greatly. Make sure to tell your broker about all the different work you do. They can also help you to figure out if you want tool ins and a bunch of other options. It's really not that big a step, just one of many on the way to becoming a functional business that homeowners and GC's won't be nervous about hiring


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input, much apprieciated


----------



## ets80 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Insurance Cost??*

You should budget for 1,000.00 and you will be covered


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

I am happy to say that Ive since gotten comp and liability coverage. Not to post numbers, but much higher than suggested on this thread. The cost of doing business i guess. Business has been good now Im gettin good work from GCs. Anyway, thanks for the info and keep spreadin and layin!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It will vary depending on the height, if you will sub out, if you have a plow, if you have blue eyes and like peanut butter.


----------



## stonebuilder (Jan 13, 2013)

It all depends what you need and what you want, but for beginner keep your expenses low it should be about $600-700 (annually) for you and later you will see if you need better and higher coverage


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

1,210 annually for liability, comp and disability is through paychex pay role its 22% of what ever the guy made, that also includes the check printing charges


----------

